# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Gratis online DVD over voeding

## SGN

Hallo iedereen,

Voor mijn stage bij Stichting Gezondheid ben ik bezig met een onderzoek. 

Hiervoor heb ik een vragenlijst opgesteld. Voor het invullen krijg je een gratis online dvd aangeboden t.w.v. 9,95! 

Wil jij mij helpen en een gratis online dvd over voeding ontvangen? Vul dan deze enquete in!

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=397759

Alvast bedankt!

Met gezonde groet,

Leroy Supith

----------

